# Connecting iMac to Netgear router - problems



## David_Swales (Nov 28, 2009)

My son has just purchased an iMac and we are trying to get it to connect to our network.  We have a Netgear DG834G Router.  I have a PC, Laptop and Playstation already on the network.

When trying to connect to the network the iMac can see the network but when you enter the password the connection times out.  The Security on the router is WPA-PSK.

As I have been a PC user for many years I am not familiar at all with iMacs

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## nicolaronci (Nov 28, 2009)

Connect the iMac to the router via eathernet cable and update software (System preferences). This airport problem is a bug of snow leopard but it looks like they fixed it quickly. 
I've had the same problem on two new iMacs few minutes ago (two daughters = two iMacs) and after the update I simply disconnected the cable, activated the airport and everything worked fine.
Happy mac.


----------



## David_Swales (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you nicolaronci.  I had a brainwave and updated my firmware on the router.  I hadn't done this for a while.  It worked perfectly.  Thanks for your help as it was really appreciated


----------

